# Vape King's New 2016 Website Refresh



## Gizmo (21/4/16)

We have a new look for 2016. Check it out 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> We have a new look for 2016. Check it out
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/



Looking great @Gizmo'arama! Checking it out now!


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

Well done.....very slick, just like your Bellairs shop


----------



## Silent Echo (21/4/16)

Very nice indeed. Although, some of the item previews don't line up. I'll take a screen shot.


----------

